# Head of metal cleat inserts causing numbness of big toe. Solutions?



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

My carbon shoes (Bont Vaypor+) have metal inserts into which the screws for the cleats are, er, screwed. These inserts protrude slightly from the footbed such that under heavy load the leading edge of one of them pushes into the underside of my big toe. This leads to pins and needles and numbness after a while.

As cycling gently isn't an option, I need something to spread out the load and I was wondering if you had any ideas? I'm gravitating towards replacing the insoles with something thicker/harder but I'm not sure which to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

Apparently that is not what's happening, having just put marker on the screws to see how that transfers to my feet. Apologies.

Interested to hear about insole solutions though


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

So uh, what IS happening?


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I was going to say that when I installed my cleats on my latest shoes the screws I initially selected were too long, and something like this was happening though at the cleat/ball of foot area. I simply used shorter screws and all was fine. 

But since your issue you say is now different .... maybe you need to look for shoes that have a stiffer or thicker bottom to help spread out the pressure better. Adding a thicker insole might give you different foot discomfort (too squeezed in the shoe) ??? ... FYI I've never used nor looked at Bont shoes.


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

@SpecialEyes - I've no idea. Going to remould them once the oven's free to see if that solves it. (Baking muffins currently!)

@CrankyCarbon - the Bonts are phenomenally stiff. The issue, I'd originally guessed, was due to the inserts on the inside of the show. However, that turned out to be a wrong guess


----------

